# Billing 25447 with 26480



## whitneyoesterblad (Aug 23, 2018)

Good morning,

We have been receiving denials on 25447 with 26480, anybody else having this problem? Does anyone have any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## RyanRaichCPC (Aug 23, 2018)

Hello, the tendon transfer is included in CPT 25447.   The trapezium is removed and the tendon is grafted and tunneled through the space where the trapezium used to be...very interesting procedure.  Per the Coder's Desk Reference for CPT 25447 " The trapezium and possibly the base of the first metacarpal are excised and the interposition material, usually either a piece of harvested tendon or fascia, is inserted in the defect."   CPT 26480 will always bundle with 25447.  If you have additional questions regarding this, please feel free to let me know.


----------



## clark.amy86 (Feb 12, 2020)

whitneyoesterblad said:


> Good morning,
> 
> We have been receiving denials on 25447 with 26480, anybody else having this problem? Does anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Thanks


We have begun to see Tricare deny the 26480 when billed with 25447 and this is the only insurance that is giving us issues with that code combination. 

There are no NCCI edits preventing them from being billed together, nor have I seen any concrete information from a verified source that would confirm they are indeed bundled. It is most likely a payor specific issue considering they tend to pick and choose their policies sometimes.

Have you continued to see denials since your original post?


----------

